# Home Theater with I-Beams !!



## ekanit_c (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've read many threads regarding people garages which I am also facing the same problem.
I'm building a new HT room but the room, that I have, has a relative low ceiling.
Besides, there are two beams which I'm afraid that they will affect the room acoustic.
I'd like to make the best out of this room, which I'm not quite sure where to start.
I have attached a layout that I sketched myself. 

Couple questions here:
1.) Is the room too big relatively to the ceiling height ? If so, what should be a suitable size?
2.) What is the largest size of the screen I can have, taking into account that I have two beams,
which might block the projection if I hang the projector to the ceiling ?
3.) What could be done to eliminate the problem of having beams, in term of the room acoustic?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I will leave question 2 and 3 for someone with more experience with projectors.
Putting your room size into http://www.bobgolds.com/Mode/RoomModes.htm shows that it should be a good room acoustically. The only problem may be the seating location as you typically want it either at the front 38% point or the rear 38% point to get the smoothest response. 
I am sure you will get some good advice from the other people here with regards to screen size. 
Cheers,
Bill


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room itself isn't too big. The problem is that your PJ is only going to be able to be back as far as the first beam or be so low that you'll hit your head on it....

How big the screen can be will depend on the projector.

One thing you could do would be to just use the one end and turn the room 90 degrees to have the theater be 11.7'x18.7x8.5. Considerably smaller but no height/beam problems and still a decent size. You'd need to build a wall but that's not a big deal assuming you can do so.

Bryan


----------

